# P.nyererei (Ruti Island) breeding group



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

after many months of searching i am finally able to get hold of some P.nyererei (Ruti Island) from Europe Czech!
i hope these are good quality batch compare to those i got in thailand.... 

and i really going to breed these batch from Czech, i ordered 2 males and 3 females around 2.5 inches
1 male i will in keep in my display all male tank. 
Questions will the single male colorup? or he needs some females to color up?

and the rest, i will keep in a 17gallon tank for breeding.
is 17 gallon tank too small for breeding?
the fry will also be keep in another 17 gallon tank.

thanks for advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What else is in the display tank? My Igombe Island is colored up with mbuna, but I would say too aggressive for peacocks and haps.

I am keeping a breeding group in a 48x12 tank to provide for their aggressive nature and allow the fish room to escape from each other.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ,

my display tank is all peacock/hap and mbunas(labs and acei)
so 17-20 gallon is too small for breeding P.nyerreri?

can 17-20 gallon be used to house P.nyerreri fry?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd use a 20G for grow-out but would not keep adults in a 20G or with haps and peacocks.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks DJ for advice

i will use the 20gal for the P.nyerreri ****
as for mixing with haps/peacocks i will try it out... if it dont work...

maybe i really need to upgrade to a 119gallon 4*2*2 for my all male tank
and the below will be 67gallon 4*1.5*1.5 for P.nyerreri- 2 tier tank

i need to save up now... cheers!


----------

